# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC, 11 ans après

## Ivan Le Fou

Canard PC a été créé fin 2003 par 6 journalistes quittant le magazine Joystick (aujourd'hui disparu) parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas travailler pour le nouveau propriétaire. Le paysage de la presse de jeu vidéo était, évidemment, très différent. Petit rappel.

*Retour en 2003*
 En 2003, Internet progresse en France et la presse papier donne des signes de faiblesse. C'est la raison qui pousse à l'époque le groupe Hachette Filipacchi à vendre tous ses magazines de jeux vidéo (Joystick, Joypad et PlayStation Magazine) à son concurrent anglais Future.
 Mais le Web lui-même n'a pas si bonne mine, car les dégâts produits par l'éclatement de la "bulle internet" en mars 2000 ne sont pas encore digérés. Quel est le paysage ? En 2003, Gamekult.com (le site créé fin 2000 par Kévin Kuipers et Clément Apap) est encore jeune et loin d'être serein sur son avenir. En face, à cette époque, jeuxvidéo.com est détenu à 80 % par un éditeur de jeux vidéo (Gameloft, petit frère mobile d'Ubisoft) qui l'a acheté en 2000 à son créateur, Sébastien Pissavy. Facebook n'existe pas (il est créé à Harvard en 2004 et ne s'ouvre au public qu'en 2006), Twitter non plus (il n’apparaît qu'en 2006). YouTube lui-même n'est lancé qu'en 2005. Bref, c'est la préhistoire.

*Une décennie de bouleversements en trois mouvements*
 Le premier mouvement est représenté par la rapide désintégration de la presse papier. Au moment du lancement de Canard PC, l'issue de la bataille web/papier est encore incertaine. Deux ans après, il est clair que le Web a gagné. Avec son irruption, les magazines de jeux vidéo cessent d'être l'intermédiaire obligé des éditeurs de jeux pour faire connaître leurs produits. Ils disparaissent les uns après les autres, incapables de supporter la perte d'audience et de chiffre d'affaires venant de la publicité des éditeurs. Aucun des magazines du XXe siècle n'a survécu (Jeux Vidéo Magazine n'a été lancé qu'en 2000).
 Parallèlement, l'essor d'Internet est extraordinaire. Les amateurs de jeux vidéo et de high-tech sont les premiers équipés, donc logiquement les sites de jeux vidéo sont parmi les premiers à connaître un succès rapide et important. Ils captent les budgets publicitaires de la presse papier et font évoluer l'activité rédactionnelle : pour le meilleur, lorsqu'ils modernisent le ton et dynamitent certains accords douteux existant entre éditeurs et magazines ; parfois pour le pire, lorsque le succès des blogs et le floutage des frontières entre amateurs et professionnels laisse libre cours à la communication des éditeurs.
 Dernier mouvement, le plus récent, pas le moins violent : l'explosion des casteurs vidéo sur YouTube et Twitch. Depuis deux ans, ils font subir aux sites web exactement la même punition que ces derniers avaient infligée aux magazines, c'est-à-dire un hold-up sur leur audience et leurs recettes publicitaires. Mais tandis que la presse papier avait tout de même le fruit de ses ventes pour amortir le choc ou se replier, les rois du Web, entièrement financés par les publicités, sont nus. La glissade pour eux n'en est que plus soudaine et violente. Aujourd'hui, tous les médias web de jeux vidéo français sont confrontés à des audiences et des recettes en baisse, même jeuxvideo.com, et certains sont en grande difficulté.

*À qui profite le crime ?*
 Cette redistribution spectaculaire des cartes médiatiques a une conséquence peu visible à l'extérieur, et peu discutée à l'intérieur : une inversion des rapports de force entre médias et gros éditeurs, au profit de ces derniers. Il y a dix ans, le fait que les journalistes étaient obligés de passer par eux pour avoir accès à l'information sur les jeux était plus que compensé par un quasi-monopole : les magazines étaient le seul moyen de faire connaître un jeu, que ce soit par un article ou une pub. Ils le savaient et s'en servaient lors des bras de fer.
 Aujourd'hui, les canaux de diffusion se sont multipliés et les journalistes (papier ou web) ont perdu de leur importance aux yeux des éditeurs (à tort, mais c'est à eux de le prouver et c'est une autre histoire). Le chouchou du moment, c'est le "youtubeur influent". Lorsqu'il allie souplesse déontologique et popularité sur les réseaux sociaux, il allume un désir fou dans les yeux humides des communicants. C'est vers lui que va désormais l'essentiel d'un budget marketing devenu clandestin ; c'est à lui que l'on confiera demain l'exclusivité des grosses annonces pour en maximiser l'impact.

*Quel impact pour la presse professionnelle de jeux vidéo ?*
 Privée d'une part grandissante de ses revenus, de plus en plus sevrée des "scoops" et "exclusivités" qui attirait une audience très volatile, la presse web va devoir se chercher un nouveau modèle. Comme toujours, la tentation la plus forte, c'est de travailler sa "souplesse": d'où une course dangereuse vers le publi-rédactionnel ("native-advertising", dit-on aujourd'hui), la démagogie et les "arrangements" en tout genre pour chasser sur le terrain des producteurs vidéo qui n'opposent souvent aux annonceurs ni structure ni limite.
 C'est un leurre et la "souplesse" est une surenchère destructrice. La presse papier, qui a déjà vécu ces tourments, devrait y être immunisée. Pourtant, dans la nouvelle génération des magazines papier en France, un élément de discours récent interpelle. Constatant que le public du jeu vidéo s'est agrandi, qu'il a mûri, que les jeux eux-mêmes sont (parfois) plus évolués, que le média est revendiqué de plus en plus fréquemment comme un moyen d'expression adulte par ses créateurs, certains appellent à traiter les jeux vidéo comme des œuvres. Ainsi, la notation des jeux serait "infantile", "inadaptée" ; le "test" de jeu devrait disparaître, au profit d'une "critique", plus noble, plus digne d'une œuvre culturelle. Un magazine vraiment moderne accorderait donc moins de place aux tests bêtes et méchants, et laisserait davantage d'espace aux créateurs, à la "culture jeu vidéo". Un discours déjà adopté sur le Net par certains sites qui ne notent plus les jeux (Kotaku, Joystiq juste avant sa fermeture, et récemment Eurogamer).
 Nul doute que certains sont sincères dans cette volonté de rénover un formatage des magazines hérités de la presse adolescente des années 90. Mais on ne peut s'empêcher de remarquer que cette nouvelle direction, incidemment, efface bien des sujets de friction avec les créateurs et éditeurs de jeux, autrement dit les annonceurs. Il y a en effet peu de chance que la disparition des notes qui fâchent, la multiplication des interviews (forcément bienveillantes car qui sommes-nous pour juger les artistes ?), l'exposition sans commentaires de jolies images de jeux ou l'accent mis sur les dossiers historiques génèrent beaucoup de conflits avec le milieu du jeu vidéo.

*La nouvelle formule de Canard PC suit une logique différente*
 Pendant que certains se posent la grave question de savoir qui de l'Art ou du cochon de joueur a tiré le premier, l'industrie, elle, prend ses aises : les jeux se vendent avant d'être finis, et présentent cela comme un progrès ; lors du lancement, les serveurs sous-dimensionnés par économie en empêchent fréquemment l'accès ; le marketing-roi pousse de toutes ses forces aux précommandes sans information sérieuse préalable ; les jeux soi-disant gratuits nous vendent au plus offrant ; etc. La défense du consommateur n'est donc, hélas, pas obsolète.
 La nouvelle formule est bâtie sur une position éditoriale simple, exactement celle qui fait la force du journal depuis 11 ans : Canard PC s'est toujours vu comme un protecteur personnel du joueur, qui tient à la fois de la crème solaire et du goûteur de poison. Une crème (un peu grasse) pour oindre son esprit d'humour et d'idiotie afin de filtrer les rayonnements dangereux du marketing ; un goûteur-cobaye pour tester tous les aliments vidéoludiques qui lui sont proposés.
 C'est cette position qui a attiré un à un, au fil des ans, les membres de la rédaction. Et c'est grâce à sa clarté que Canard PC a pu connaître six rédacteurs en chef différents et au moins trois renouvellements complets d'équipe, sans rupture réelle dans le contenu ou le style. En 2003, Canard PC était un hebdomadaire de 32 pages vendu 1,90 €, en papier journal. Aujourd'hui, vous tenez dans vos mains un bimensuel, un vrai magazine de 84 pages avec du papier qui ne tache pas, vendu 4,90 € (notez ce cas unique dans la presse d'un magazine dont le prix à la page diminue en 11 ans). Visuellement, le changement est important. Mais sur le fond, Canard PC ne bouge pas.
 La rédaction n'a conçu cette nouvelle formule que pour étendre le champ de ses analyses et de ses idioties. Nous continuons de penser qu'il faut défendre plus fermement les consommateurs, et que pour cela les tests sont indispensables. Nous n'avons rien contre le fait de fâcher quelques personnes au passage, et surtout, nous avons les moyens de l'assumer. En 2014, les annonceurs de jeu vidéo n'ont représenté que 17 % du chiffre d'affaires publicitaire de Presse Non-Stop. Et la publicité dans son ensemble ne compte que pour 13 % du chiffre d'affaires global de la société. Canard PC est probablement le seul média de jeux vidéo à n'avoir compté parmi ses annonceurs 2014 (et 2013) aucun des trois constructeurs de consoles (Microsoft, Nintendo ou Sony), ni aucun des trois premiers éditeurs mondiaux (Activision-Blizzard, Electronic Arts ou Ubisoft). Vous savez quoi ? Même pas mal ! Avec 87 % de nos revenus provenant de nos ventes, c'est vous, lecteurs, qui nous avez donné, depuis les débuts, les moyens de notre indépendance. En 2015, après 11 ans, elle rime toujours avec intransigeance.

 Ivan Le Fou

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Nous aussi on vous aime.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vous la voyez quand vous, l'explosion du modèle économique des YT? Et qui pour les remplacer?

----------


## rotoclap

Bisous tout plein. Ancien lecteur de feu Joystick avant le rachat par Future, j'ai suivi le train Canard PC depuis le début. Au début, j'étais jeune et c'était avant tout parce que j'aimais ce style particulier remplies d'idioties. A 16 ans, l'indépendance journalistique, je ne savais pas vraiment ce que cela signifiait.

Aujourd'hui, je lis beaucoup de presse web et pourtant, j'ai toujours autant de plaisir à ouvrir ma boite aux lettres pour récupérer le dernier CPC. Vous n'avez pas peur de dire des choses qui fâchent, et vous savez prendre des risques en vous diversifiant(CPC Hardware, Humanoïd)  et en vous adaptant aux évolutions de consommation.

Je ne sais plus dans quelle numéro c'était, mais la rétrospective des 10 ans de CPC m'avait marqué sur le fait que vous avez su résister et survivre face à ceux qui, régulièrement, vous voyait morts d'ici trois mois.

----------


## JBVador

J'aime de plus en plus les dossiers, particulièrement sur la presse et les problèmes d’indépendance en général. 11 ans, c'est l'age pour rentrer au collège, ça rigole plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

Et un jour, faire un vrai métier ça vous branche pas?
J'ai aimé vous lire pendant 5 ou 6 ans.
Aujourd'hui les jeux vidéo ne m'amusent plus, je n'achète donc plus cpc en conséquence.
Bon vent à vous.

----------


## rotoclap

C'est quoi un vrai métier ?

----------


## Naity

> C'est quoi un vrai métier ?


Editorialiste politique  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

Merci pour l'article.  :;):  Et continuez comme ça (évidemment).

----------


## Jolaventur

Il le dit lui même qu'ils vont se faire bouffer par les Youtubers, il faut donc les préparer dès aujourd’hui à une reconversion pro.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Et un jour, faire un vrai métier ça vous branche pas?
> J'ai aimé vous lire pendant 5 ou 6 ans.
> Aujourd'hui les jeux vidéo ne m'amusent plus, je n'achète donc plus cpc en conséquence.
> Bon vent à vous.


En revanche, venir troller pour rien, c'est une vilaine habitude dont visiblement, tu n'as pas totalement fait le deuil.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mme Gruhm

super l'article ! je laisse une larmichette pour la tite histoire. Vraiment contente de ce magazine et de votre boulot. Je cède volontiers 2x4.9e par mois pour cet "œuvre" qu'est votre journal. Pleins d'humours et d’intransigeances. Continuez ainsi ! (maiis pas trop de test console hein ? c'est beurk quand même  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> En revanche, venir troller pour rien, c'est une vilaine habitude dont visiblement, tu n'as pas totalement fait le deuil.


C'est mon coté Attention whore. ::trollface::

----------


## fletch2099

Lecteur de joystick alors qu'il était hebdo, bien avant votre époque jusqu'à canard pc depuis le tout début, non seulement on vous aime mais danbiss et danboss seraient fiérs de vous et vous avez eu la peau d'abération 4 comme on l'appellais. Mon transit intestinal ne survivrait pas si vous arrêtiez  ::):  Bravissimo!

----------


## kephri

Egalement ancien lecteur de Joystik et tilt, on vous aime <3 J'adorais aussi les caricatures dans chaque Joy à l'époque amiga et toussa avec lord casque noir et d'autres, j'espère que vous continuez à officier ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

*Scandale ! Mensonge ! Désinformation !*




> Aucun des magazines du XXe siècle n'a survécu (Jeux Vidéo Magazine n'a été lancé qu'en 2000).


Hé ho, l'an 2000 se situe au XXème siècle. Vous vous rendez compte de l'effet désastreux que vous produisez sur notre jeunesse en diffusant de telles énormités ? C'est révoltant !

----------


## kephri

C'est quoi ce drapeau au 21e siècle ? :D
En tout cas comme les rédacteurs le soulignent, nous avons de bons studios en France, et j'espère que cette mouvance continuera.
Ubi n'est pas en reste, mais nous avons perdu Kalisto il me semble.
Il reste il me semble à convaincre les autorités et fonds français pour développer encore plus de jeux d'envergure en France.
Fy

----------


## mikelion

Le XXIe siècle commence en 2001, donc 2000 c'est le XXe. Même Victor Hugo s'était trompé,

A part ça, je me suis ré-abonné. Pour avoir le mag bien sûr, mais aussi pour soutenir ce modèle économique ("87 % de nos revenus provenant de nos ventes") laissant une indépendance relative à la liberté d'expression.

----------


## fear is the only enemy

Bah moi, ça fait plus de 5 ans que les jeux vidéo ne m'amusent plus non plus et pourtant je reste abonné à CPC quasi depuis le début. Ca me fait du bien de lire des idioties régulièrement (même si ça me coûte cher en slip vu le niveau des blagues).
Mais la relève est là puisque mes 2 gars de 11 et 13 ans se battent pour lire en 1er le CPC lorsqu'il arrive à la maison chaque quinzaine.
Bravo à toute l'équipe, passée, présente et future. Vous faites partie de la vraie presse même si le sujet de base, les JV, ne changera pas le monde...

----------


## Kilidj

Bonjour.
Vous mettre à l'abri des diktats des entreprises du JV est fort honorable.
Toutefois, cela donne-t-il le droit d'insulter les développeurs comme vient de le faire Aristide Bruyant sur le test de The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot ?

----------


## Coyotitos

Pas toujours d'accord avec leurs tests mais il y a toujours un avis argumenté à y prendre.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Bonjour.
> Vous mettre à l'abri des diktats des entreprises du JV est fort honorable.
> Toutefois, cela donne-t-il le droit d'insulter les développeurs comme vient de le faire Aristide Bruyant sur le test de The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot ?


 ::huh::  Je viens de relire le test du jeu en question, et je ne vois pas d'insultes. Un légère pique dans le genre de CPC, c'est du second degré du "testeur-qui-se-met-à-la-place-du-joueur", faut se détendre.

----------


## Ninuna

A propos de Aristide Bruyant et des 11 ans de cpc, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir une présentation des membres de la redac?
Ca fait plusieurs numéros que je vois de nouveaux noms et impossible de me renseigner dessus (pas grand chose mais histoire de comprendre pourquoi un tel teste tel jeu)
Les seuls infos sur la redac sont sur la page du magazine du site et on y trouve encore Boulon mais même pas Pollynettenalors qu'elle est la source nº1 d'info sur le mag.

----------


## Anonyme866

> A propos de Aristide Bruyant et des 11 ans de cpc, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir une présentation des membres de la redac?


Depuis les origines, tant qu'à faire, avec évolutions de postes (pigistes +> rédacteur => rédachef par exemple). Éventuellement, complété par leurs participations les plus importantes/emblématiques (à l'origine de tel ou tel remaniement ou de telle ou telle création de rubrique). Le tout avec un rappel des mutations du mag. Une généalogie de CPC.

----------


## von_yaourt

En prenant en compte les multis de Boulon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guy Moquette

Les nouveaux pigistes, c'est comme la bleusaille lors des deux guerres mondiales : on ne s'intéresse à leurs personnalités et à qui ils sont vraiment seulement une fois qu'ils ont survécu à leurs six premiers mois sur le front...

----------


## Warzlouf

Hebdogiciel est mort, mais Canard PC est là. Ceux qui, comme moi, ont connu la préhistoire de la presse jeux-vidéo comprendront. Longue vie à Canard PC et aux iconoclastes libres et  indépendants !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Les nouveaux pigistes, c'est comme la bleusaille lors des deux guerres mondiales : on ne s'intéresse à leurs personnalités et à qui ils sont vraiment seulement une fois qu'ils ont survécu à leurs six premiers mois sur le front...


Tiens d'ailleurs il y a déjà eu des jeunes pigistes tombés au champ d'honneur après seulement deux trois contributions ?

----------


## Croaker

De mémoire Gautoz (GK) a dû faire une pige l'an dernier mais je crois pas que ça compte comme "tomber au champ d'honneur".

----------


## Unarmed

Je ne dirais qu'une seule chose : bisous
Un lecteur assidu

----------


## John Shaft

En parlant de notes, vous pensez quoi de "l'appel" pour une nouvelle notation d'Un Drop Dans la Mare chez CPC ?

(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYKdVdTqexM)

----------


## Koma

On vous kiffe de la teub virile.

Continuez les copains.

Mais la prochaine fois, embauchez-moi, tas de connards.

----------


## Koma

Ils ne seraient pas en train d'enculer les mouches là 1DDLM ?

Ils sont en train d'expliquer le système actuel en proposant de le reskinner.

L'exemple de Watch Dogs à la fin, c'est aussi un peu édifiant. La presse a remarqué l'entubage des attentes générées et du résultat final sans jugement de valeur mais en faisant un constat (en prenant en compte le fait neutre qu'Ubisoft a garanti aux gens que le jeu n'avait pas été nivelé par le bas et que toutes les promesses étaient tenues) sur la communication de l'éditeur.

Les jeux ne sont-ils pas déjà jugés sur les standards existants dans les différents genres, et les références qualitatives, toutes préférences personnelles mises à part ?
En gros, s'éloigner négativement du standard  revient à baisser la note sur 20 ou sur 10 ou augmenter le nombre de "moins". S'éloigner positivement revient à l'inverse.

L'échelle relative et mobile c'est bien pensé, mais leur démonstration me laisse perplexe.

----------


## John Shaft

> Sur le principe c'est tout beau tout bien mais au final qu'est ce qui garanti que le mètre étalon sur lequel on juges les autres jeux ne pourrait pas être placé par les éditeurs quand on sait à quel point les youtubeurs/sites/mags/bloggueurs n'hésitent pas à vendre leur lectorat aux régies de pub ou aux éditeurs pour des bénéfices perso et/ou booster leur ego ?


Je dirais les mêmes garanties que les notes actuelles, c'est la problématique de l'indépendance des rédactions/testeurs. Pour le "standard" en lui même, je pense qu'un tel système ne peut-être que propre à chaque rédaction. Voir notamment de nos jours, un 14/20 sur JVC me semble être une note très moyenne quand un 7/10 chez CPC est une bonne note.

----------


## Hachlath

> , l'essor d'Internet est extraordinaire


oui certes mais il est devenu le lieu de toutes les publicités indirectes. c'est à dire X de sites ou de pages vidéos présentées comme indés mais... on ne sait plus qui écrit quoi ni est la plume de qui ou pour quoi. Dans ces conditions, je suis plus que jamais favorable à la presse "papier" car on sait de qui et de quoi il s'agit. Plus que jamais la parole aux professionnels et non aux youtubers/fansites etc.. j'aime bien savoir à qui j'ai affaire.




> bah moi, ça fait plus de 5 ans que les jeux vidéo ne m'amusent plus non plus... Ça me fait du bien de lire des idioties régulièrement


pareil  :;):  reste que je découvre des jeux de qualité grâce à CPC et que j'évite des nullités grace ... et oui à CPC également. quand je me fais avoir c’est que je n'ai pas lu... CPC avant ni suivi ses conseils donc tant pis pour moi (année 2014 mon top bêtise de la décennie JV avec "ma" mode/crise de la quarantaine./ du crowfunding, quasiment que du gaspillage)

----------


## frederic231

Heureusement il y a encore des gens comme vous, je suis fidèle lecteur de cpc depuis le numéro 2 (le 1 je ne l'avais pas trouvé), j'ai pus vérifier à maintes reprises la justesse de vos analyses, donc merci d'exister

----------


## rotoclap

Ok je suis le gourou, je prends l'argent.

----------


## Rhem

j'ai lu joystick depuis ses debuts jusqu'a quasiment sa mort (j'ai été abonné tres longtemps et en fait j'ai compris la mort de joy que lorsque mon abo qui venais de se terminer un ou 2 mois avant n'a pas demandé à etre renouvellé) mais je connaissais deja de nom et de reputation canard pc...
Vous comprendrez donc que j'ai aisément sauté le pas vers canard pc ..sauf que depuis la mort de joy, je suis devenus moins regulier en lecture, essentiellement parce que pour tout vous avouez j'ai plus le temps et je lis beaucoup moins vite qu'avant, néanmoins je me félicite que vous ayez eu le courage de canard pc car j'y ai retrouvé un peu de cet esprit de l'eclectique super valable joystick  :;):  .
 Bon sinon si vous pouviez sortir un n° que tous les mois ou les 2 mois ça m'arrengerai bien perso la j'en suis encore qu'au milieu du n°310 et vous en etes deja au 313 snif ...  ::): 
En tous cas merci pour ce petit rapel historique .

Au fait ...vous pensez qu'on peux construire une maison en Joystick ? parce que à part les 2 ou 3 derniers n° je les ais tous encore  ::): 

Ah, autre chose aussi qui n'a pas été evoqué dans votre historique cette crise de la presse papier a eu aussi des consequences sur les "librairies" ...beaucoup ont fermé .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En parlant de notes, vous pensez quoi de "l'appel" pour une nouvelle notation d'Un Drop Dans la Mare chez CPC ?
> 
> (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYKdVdTqexM)


Pas beaucoup de bien, contrairement à l'habitude.

----------


## Magnarrok

Hey les coins², vous avez jamais pensé à faire un peu de vidéo sur votre site ? Je sais pas si c'est cher à mettre en place mais ça pourrait être pas mal, non ?

Après y'a sûrement un peu de matos à acheter. Je parle pas forcément de test de jeu mais pourquoi pas des minis reportage ou des sujets un peu débile et peu parlé en rapport avec le monde du jeu ou hardware ou autre... 

Une recette de Kalash en vidéo !  ::o: 

Sinon un peu d'after effect une voix off et hop !  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Quand tu auras de l'ancienneté tu auras accès à la Webcam de la rédac.

----------


## Magnarrok

Bin j'suis abonné depuis le début j'y ai droit !  :;): 

Putain déjà 11 ans ?? J'en avais 23 à l'époque...

----------


## Croaker

T'as perdu tes codes d'accès ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

J'essaye de rentrer mon code : CanardPCpr0nNow mais ça marche pas...

 ::trollface::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Les nouveaux pigistes, c'est comme la bleusaille lors des deux guerres mondiales : on ne s'intéresse à leurs personnalités et à qui ils sont vraiment seulement une fois qu'ils ont survécu à leurs six premiers mois sur le front...


Faut un sacré équilibre !  ::o:   (ou un sacré front).

Concernant les youtubeurs "influents", j'ai du mal à imaginer que leur public soit le même que celui qui était prêt à payer pour un magazine.

Ceci dit, la réaction de ce public sera la même s'il se sent berné. Un youtubeur  encouragé par un éditeur (on a lu quelques cas ces derniers mois) pour faire vendre un jeu réputé médiocre, les acheteurs qui finiront par être déçus iront voir ailleurs non ?
Si quelques uns perdent leur public (et revenus) ça pourrait encourager d'autres à avoir une démarche honnête.

----------


## aelumniel

En tout cas merci d'avoir mis vos économies dans CPC à l'époque de votre départ de Joystick et ce afin de faire perdurer son esprit des années 90. Sinon que sont devenus les anciens Ta Race, Zulu et Thréanor?

----------


## Sig le Troll

Dju, ça ne rajeunit pas tout ça. ^^

----------


## onoko

Je n'achète quasiment plus de jeux tellement mes finances sont limitées et mon matos obsolète. Mais j'achète (et je lis) toujours CPC. C'est ma contribution a une presse indépendante. Et je dis merci !

----------


## MoKo

C'est beau...

----------


## razibuzouzou

Vive Casque Noir! Mo(u)tard(e) de Dijon!

----------


## Rhosko

J'ai acheter canard pc avant d'avoir un pc...

----------


## makiayoyo

Détail marrant, le dernier numéro de Joystick avait metro Last Light en couv' et était sous-titré "terminus : tout le monde décède ...

Amen !  et longue vie a CPC ...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grestok

Merci pour ce canard que j'ai commencé à acheter à partir du numéro 3. Depuis, je n'ai loupé aucun exemplaire. Je ne me suis jamais abonné. Je vais chercher mon précieux au kiosque ou chez le corse en bas de mon taf toujours avec la même envie ! Bisous !

----------


## Hargn

Longue vie à Canard PC, le meilleur magazine de jeux vidéo du bras d'Orion.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hey les coins², vous avez jamais pensé à faire un peu de vidéo sur votre site ? Je sais pas si c'est cher à mettre en place mais ça pourrait être pas mal, non ?
> 
> Après y'a sûrement un peu de matos à acheter. Je parle pas forcément de test de jeu mais pourquoi pas des minis reportage ou des sujets un peu débile et peu parlé en rapport avec le monde du jeu ou hardware ou autre... 
> 
> Une recette de Kalash en vidéo ! 
> 
> Sinon un peu d'after effect une voix off et hop !


Et faire comme tous les autres couillons et leurs sites de Jeux vidéal.
MER IL EST FOU

En fait ce topic me déprime tellement vous vous paluchez entre vous 
"WAAHH CPC 11 ans le meilleurs mag de l'univers§§§
Gros Kiki les gars continuez comme ça".

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale, j'ai craché mon venin.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Longue vie à Canard PC, le meilleur magazine de jeux vidéo du bras d'Orion.


Mouais... C'est oublier un peu vite "Pêche, Chasse et Tentacule" édité près de Tau Ceti, mais ça se discute.

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...


Y'en a qui y arrive très bien comme les kassos et leur lapin !





 :^_^:

----------


## Naity

> Et faire comme tous les autres couillons et leurs sites de Jeux vidéal.
> MER IL EST FOU
> 
> En fait ce topic me déprime tellement vous vous paluchez entre vous 
> "WAAHH CPC 11 ans le meilleurs mag de l'univers§§§
> Gros Kiki les gars continuez comme ça".
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale, j'ai craché mon venin.


Eh oh, faut pas pousser. C'est eux qui se paluchent entre eux et c'est toi qui crache. En gros t'as le beau role, te plaint pas.

----------


## KRiMSYS

Je me souviens encore quand j'ai trouvé le numéro 1, au fin fond du rayon jeux vidéo de mon buraliste. C'était encore en papier journal avec une couv' sur PES. Depuis, je dois reconnaître que je ne l'achète plus aussi assidûment qu'à l'époque mais je l'emprunte à la médiathèque près de chez moi. Content que vous soyez encore parmi nous et longue vie à CPC.

----------


## Marc

Bon anniversaire :D

Par contre je ne capte pas "En 2014, les annonceurs de jeu vidéo n'ont représenté que 17 % du chiffre d'affaires publicitaire de Presse Non-Stop. Et la publicité dans son ensemble ne compte que pour 13 % du chiffre d'affaires global de la société."

Comment les annonceurs JV peuvent peser PLUS que la pub au global  ::huh::

----------


## natijah

17 % *du chiffre d'affaires publicitaire.*

 :;): 

13 % du *chiffre d'affaires global de la société.*

----------


## kaverne

Respect Bro !
Reconnaissance eternelle, mon portefeuille est a vous !

----------


## DespoziKaire

Prennez mon argent les mecs prennez.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Rien à rajouter, c'est beau, take my money.

----------


## Sby

Bravo. Je viens de me réabonner pour 2 ans à l'instant  ::): !

----------


## gyromite

Super édito Ivan du coup sanction directe abonnement d'un an payé dans la foulée  :^_^:

----------

